# Comment demarrer un performa 5200



## macsurf (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens de récupérer un performa 5200 pour mes enfants, mais voilà il demarre corectement puis apparaît une disquette avec un point d'interrogation.  Quand J'insère le cd de macos 9.1 il demarre bien sur le cd affiche tous les éléments  la souris fontionne mais quand j'utilise l'utilitaire disque il ne voit que le cd pas la disque dur.
Le disque dur est-il HS ??
D plus quel est l'os qui fonctionne le mieux sous ce performa et ou peut-on le télécharger si ce dernier est libre de droit?
A+


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Novembre 2005)

macsurf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je viens de récupérer un performa 5200 pour mes enfants, mais voilà il demarre corectement puis apparaît une disquette avec un point d'interrogation.


Votre Performa ne trouve pas de Système valide pour démarrer.


			
				macsurf a dit:
			
		

> Quand J'insère le cd de macos 9.1 il demarre bien sur le cd affiche tous les éléments  la souris fontionne mais quand j'utilise l'utilitaire disque il ne voit que le cd pas la disque dur.
> Le disque dur est-il HS ??
> D plus quel est l'os qui fonctionne le mieux sous ce performa et ou peut-on le télécharger si ce dernier est libre de droit?
> A+


Surprenant que ce Performa démarre sur un CD de Mac OS 9.1 car ce Système n'est normalement pas supporté par ce Performa, dixit Apple, comme aucun Performa de la série 52xx ; au maximum Mac OS 8.0.

Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est parce que la note d'Apple n'a pas été mise à jour pour ce vieux modèle. Il supporte en fait jusqu'au 9.1, toutefois, vu qu'il ne supporte qu'au maximum 64 Mo de mémoire, je recommande de ne pas trop dépasser le 8.6.

Pour le disque dur non vu, vérifies les branchements à l'arrière du Mac (deux ou trois vis à ôter), s'ils sont corrects, c'est que le disque est HS. Tu peux le remplacer par n'importe quel disque dur IDE. Par contre, je ne sais pas jusqu'à quelle capacité il peut gérer. 4Go, sur, il peut, pas plus de 128 Go, certain aussi, mais entre les deux, je ne sais pas exactement.

Pour le système gratuit, je te recommandes le 7.5.5, téléchargeable ici tu dois télécharger d'abord le 7.5.3, puis la mise à jour 7.5.5

A noter que ce système, beaucoup moins gourmand en mémoire que les plus récent, présente l'inconvénient de ne pas être entièrement optimisé pour les processeurs PPC. cherche sur les sites d'abandonware (genre Grenier du Mac) si tu trouves "SpeedDoubler" qui améliorait bien les choses sur cette machine assez peu véloce.

Ah, dernière chose, le lecteur de CD (4x) de ce Mac ne sait pas lire les CD-RW, donc pour les installations système tu est condamné à les graver sur CD-R, ou à les mettre sur disquettes si tu le peux.


----------



## Guido (8 Novembre 2005)

J'essaye personnellement de mettre un disque de 20Go (Caviar de provenance d'un Cube) mais il n'est pas détecté non plus par mon 5200 transformé en 5400=>G3/400. Je n'arrive pas a savoir pourquoi. J'ai testé en Master, slave, Cable select, et single drive. Rien. À priori, j'aurais dis Master ou single (le lecteur de CD étant en SCSI. Je vais tester avec un autre disque à tout hasard. À mon avis, mettre un disque plus gros que le maxi ne causerait pas ce genre de problème, simplement, un disque de plus de 128Go serait reconnu comme un 128Go, vu que c'est une question de possibilité d'adressage. 
Ce que je ne sais pas, c'est si le disque ATA du cube (66, je pense) est compatible avec la chiane IDE (ATA) du 5200/5400. Je ne sais pas si tous les disque rétrogradent automatiquement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Ton disque en particulier, je ne sais pas, mais mon 5300 avait parfaitement digéré un 4 Go ATA 66, et mes 5500 un 60 Go ATA 100. Le bon réglage est "Master". Le contrôleur ne supporte pas de second disque.


----------



## boy59 (8 Octobre 2007)

bjr,

j'ai le meme probl&#232;me avec mon performa 5200 : il y a une diquette avec point d'interrogation au d&#233;marrage...

donc j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; mac os 7.5.3 : 17 fichier ".bin"

*et maintenant je fais quoi?*

*Si je mets ces fichiers sur cd, je saurai d&#233;marrer mon mac? sur quoi devrai-je cliquer? que devrai-je faire?

*merci

julien


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2007)

Les 17 fichiers .bin, une fois d&#233;compact&#233;s par Stuffit doivent donner 17 images disques permettant de recr&#233;er des disquettes d'installation du syst&#232;me.

Il te faut donc commencer par trouver un lecteur de disquettes et 17 disquettes 3"1/2 vierges


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Les 17 fichiers .bin, une fois d&#233;compact&#233;s par Stuffit doivent donner 17 images disques permettant de recr&#233;er des disquettes d'installation du syst&#232;me.
> 
> Il te faut donc commencer par trouver un lecteur de disquettes et 17 disquettes 3"1/2 vierges




Non non, pas du tout 

Les 17 fichiers .bin une fois d&#233;compact&#233;s donnent *une* image disque de CD Rom d'installation. Ils ont la taille d'une disquette pour pouvoir &#234;tre transf&#233;r&#233;s sur un Mac d&#233;pourvu de lecteur de CD.

N'oublie pas de t&#233;l&#233;charger *aussi* les 4 fichiers de la M&#224;J 7.5.5 (qui eux, repr&#233;sentent bien 4 images de disquettes)


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, pas du tout
> 
> Les 17 fichiers .bin une fois décompactés donnent *une* image disque de CD Rom d'installation. Ils ont la taille d'une disquette pour pouvoir être transférés sur un Mac dépourvu de lecteur de CD.
> 
> N'oublie pas de télécharger *aussi* les 4 fichiers de la MàJ 7.5.5 (qui eux, représentent bien 4 images de disquettes)


 
au temps pour moi... désolé (je n'étais pas allé vérifier car je ne pensais même pas que le système 7.5 ait été commercialisé sur CD. J'étais persuadé qu'il avait fallu attendre MacOS 8 pour avoir une version installable depuis un CD et plus des disquettes) :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> au temps pour moi... désolé (je n'étais pas allé vérifier car je ne pensais même pas que le système 7.5 ait été commercialisé sur CD. J'étais persuadé qu'il avait fallu attendre MacOS 8 pour avoir une version installable depuis un CD et plus des disquettes) :rose:



A ma connaisance, le système 7.5 est le premier à avoir été commercialisé sous forme de CD, et non de disquettes. Apple a du trouver que le 7.1 et sa douzaine de disquettes, c'était le maximum tolérable


----------



## claude72 (8 Octobre 2007)

Le 7.53 a été livré sur CD, mais aussi sur disquettes : j'ai un 7.53 retail version, sur *27* disquettes : 16 pour le système, 2 de démarrage (68K et PPC), et 9 de trucs annexes (QuickDraw GX, Open Doc, ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Le 7.53 a été livré sur CD, mais aussi sur disquettes : j'ai un 7.53 retail version, sur *27* disquettes : 16 pour le système, 2 de démarrage (68K et PPC), et 9 de trucs annexes (QuickDraw GX, Open Doc, ).



Ah ... :affraid: Ben çuilà, je ne l'ai jamais vu. Je crois que je m'en souviendrais !


----------

